
Ask HN: Who's using Clojure in production? - viksit
Who&#x27;s using Clojure in production today and what are you using it for? I&#x27;m curious about the state of the ecosystem and its adoption today.<p>There are a lot of old threads (on HN[1] or Quora[2]) that ask this - but none of them seem to reflect latest on who&#x27;s using Clojure in production in late 2014. The recent State of Clojure data [3] doesn&#x27;t capture this either.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;#!&#x2F;story&#x2F;forever&#x2F;0&#x2F;whos%20using%20clojure<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Whos-using-Clojure-in-production<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cognitect.wufoo.com&#x2F;reports&#x2F;state-of-clojure-2014-results&#x2F;
======
yogthos
We're using Clojure at the University Health Network
([http://www.uhn.ca/](http://www.uhn.ca/)). Our team primarily develops mobile
and web applications for clinical use. We started using it about 4 years ago,
and now have a number of applications and services written in it.

We're primarily a Java shop and Clojure was appealing because it allowed us to
leverage the existing ecosystem, tools, and libraries that we were already
using. With Clojure, we were able to develop applications much more rapidly
than with Java and we found that the applications were easier to maintain. The
latter primarily comes from pervasive immutability and vast overall reduction
in code.

We're currently exploring ClojureScript for the client side and already
deployed a small app in production using Reagent ([http://reagent-
project.github.io/](http://reagent-project.github.io/)). It's worked extremely
well for our needs to far.

I was also able to release a number of libraries I developed for work as open
source:

\- clj-pdf PDF generation - [https://github.com/yogthos/clj-
pdf](https://github.com/yogthos/clj-pdf)

\- instant-pdf service - [https://github.com/yogthos/instant-
pdf](https://github.com/yogthos/instant-pdf)

\- Selmer templating library -
[https://github.com/yogthos/Selmer](https://github.com/yogthos/Selmer)

\- markdown-clj - [https://github.com/yogthos/markdown-
clj](https://github.com/yogthos/markdown-clj)

\- reagent-forms - data binding library for Reagent -
[https://github.com/reagent-project/reagent-forms](https://github.com/reagent-
project/reagent-forms)

~~~
viksit
This is awesome! Curious if you guys also use Luminus? What was the genesis of
that?

~~~
yogthos
I'm actually the author of Luminus, and it's used as our default template for
web apps right now.

~~~
viksit
(Yes, I realized and hence the question hehe. I've been bugging the
list/github issues on luminus for some time now. Excellent project!)

~~~
yogthos
Thanks! :)

------
lemming
Interesting and relevant comment from cbrozefsky, which is marked dead.

ThreatGRID, now part of Cisco, uses clojure in our malware analysis and threat
intelligence platform. It's a core part of our analysis engine, which examines
all the things malware does and how to detect it on the rest of your systems.
We've built a 1980s "expert system" startup using core.logic.

It's also the core of our API service, and the UI built on top of that. We use
clojurescript extensively in the UI, and have been moving large parts of it to
Om.

It is a key technology for us, letting us build better analysis tools, faster
and more performant than other languages. We have clojure code in production
both in our SaaS offering, and shipped to many large finance, government, and
corporate customers around the world.

------
ablancas
At Tide Pool Capital we've been using Clojure for a trading platform on peer-
to-peer consumer credit. The system has been in production since the summer of
last year. Clojure has been a pleasure to use and the ecosystem has supported
all of our needs: Postgresql, redis, rest, soap, 0mq, AWS, client/server,
producer-consumer channels, concurrency, etc. Our server is nginx with
Pedestal.

------
kschrader
My new startup Clubhouse
([http://www.clubhousehq.com](http://www.clubhousehq.com)) uses Clojure for
the entire backend. Also, the data team at my last company Intent Media
([http://www.intentmedia.com](http://www.intentmedia.com)) used Clojure for
most of their data analysis.

------
temochka
It’s Artem from Wildbit ([http://wildbit.com](http://wildbit.com)). We’ve been
using Clojure in production since 2012.

[http://dmarc.postmarkapp.com/](http://dmarc.postmarkapp.com/) — free DMARC
weekly digests and API. Clojure back-end + Javascript front-end.

[http://dploy.io](http://dploy.io) — a Ruby on Rails app featuring internal
Clojure RPC built on top of clj-jgit and subversion-clj libraries (both
currently supported by Wildbit).

The usage of Clojure at Beanstalk
([http://beanstalkapp.com](http://beanstalkapp.com)) has also been growing
since the blog post already mentioned in this thread. It now powers our
indexing infrastructure, provides internal RPC and runs sophisticated reports
in the background.

------
147
Major startups I know that are using Clojure are CircleCi and Prismatic.

I also know Walmart Labs has a team that does Clojure.

------
marianoguerra
we are using it at event fabric and we love it:
[http://eventfabric.com/](http://eventfabric.com/)

some libs we use:

* immutant [http://immutant.org/](http://immutant.org/)

* prismatic's plumbing [https://github.com/Prismatic/plumbing](https://github.com/Prismatic/plumbing)

* korma [http://www.sqlkorma.com/](http://www.sqlkorma.com/)

* friend [https://github.com/cemerick/friend](https://github.com/cemerick/friend)

* metrics clojure: [https://github.com/sjl/metrics-clojure/](https://github.com/sjl/metrics-clojure/)

~~~
marianoguerra
feel free to ask anything :)

~~~
bsima
also, do you have any references or examples of how exactly you use immutant?
I looked into it but it seemed to complicated for the webapp I wanted to
write, so I went with Hoplon instead. But immutant looks really powerful... I
just can't imagine how I would take advantage of it.

------
loevborg
We use Clojure (in production, or almost) at Red Pineapple Media in Berlin,
mostly for basic web dev stuff (compojure, http-kit, org.clojure/java.jdbc,
cassaforte) and data analysis (Apache Spark, using flambo
([https://github.com/yieldbot/flambo](https://github.com/yieldbot/flambo)).
We're building new services with it, but we also rewrite performance-critical
parts of our backend from PHP to Clojure.

------
federkasten
We (Xcoo, Inc.) are using Clojure since 2013.

[https://xcoo.jp](https://xcoo.jp)

Our products using Clojure are :

\- "Chrovis", which is a bio-informatics web application that analyzes and
visualizes huge genome data sets [https://chrov.is](https://chrov.is)

\- "Hacker News Hack", which is a web application that shows HN with
categories and popularity [http://newshack.io](http://newshack.io)

------
quoll
Teradata is using it for Loom - [http://www.teradata.com/Teradata-
Loom](http://www.teradata.com/Teradata-Loom)

------
frankvilhelmsen
I have worked in Yousee IT Innovation labs through 3.5 years where we had both
clojure and datomic running in production.. The main part of the applications
was integration type components coupled via hypermedia REST APIs. One of the
most flexible application layout's I ever been working on. Lein and GO
deployment..: [http://yousee.dk](http://yousee.dk)

------
puredanger
Here's a few:

\- Walmart Labs - [http://jobs.walmart.com/san-bruno/ecommerce/mobile-
instore-s...](http://jobs.walmart.com/san-bruno/ecommerce/mobile-instore-
software-\(clojure\)-engineer-jobs)

\- Staples -
[http://careers.staples.com/sanmateo/](http://careers.staples.com/sanmateo/)

\- Climate Corp (now owned by Monsanto) -
[https://github.com/TheClimateCorporation](https://github.com/TheClimateCorporation)

\- RoomKey [http://www.colinsteele.org/post/27929539434/60-000-growth-
in...](http://www.colinsteele.org/post/27929539434/60-000-growth-in-7-months-
using-clojure-and-aws)

\- Puppet Labs - [http://puppetlabs.com/blog/new-era-application-services-
pupp...](http://puppetlabs.com/blog/new-era-application-services-puppet-labs)

\- Soundcloud - [http://blog.josephwilk.net/clojure/building-clojure-
services...](http://blog.josephwilk.net/clojure/building-clojure-services-at-
scale.html)

\- Netflix - [https://speakerdeck.com/daveray/clojure-at-
netflix](https://speakerdeck.com/daveray/clojure-at-netflix)

\- eBay -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/26386571](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/26386571)

\- Two Sigma -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHctJMUG8bI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHctJMUG8bI)

\- Consumer Reports -
[http://www.meetup.com/denofclojure/messages/boards/thread/47...](http://www.meetup.com/denofclojure/messages/boards/thread/47511532/)

\- LivingSocial -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/19995533](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/19995533)

\- Factual

\- Thoughtworks - [http://thoughtworks.github.io/p2/issue09/two-months-
early/](http://thoughtworks.github.io/p2/issue09/two-months-early/)

\- Daily Mail -
[http://www.pitheringabout.com/?p=1018](http://www.pitheringabout.com/?p=1018)

\- MixRadio - [http://dev.mixrad.io/blog/2014/10/19/Clojure-
libraries/](http://dev.mixrad.io/blog/2014/10/19/Clojure-libraries/)

\- Prismatic - [http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2013/1/14/bringing-
functio...](http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2013/1/14/bringing-functional-
to-the-frontend-clojure-clojurescript-for-the-web)

\- Pivotal Labs - [http://www.pivotaltracker.com/community/tracker-
blog/generat...](http://www.pivotaltracker.com/community/tracker-
blog/generative-testing)

\- Beanstalk - [http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/23998022427/beanstalk-
cloj...](http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/23998022427/beanstalk-clojure-love-
and-20x-better-performance)

\- uSwitch

\- CFPB (Credit Financial Protection Bureau) -
[https://cfpb.github.io/articles/seeking-clojure-
developers-t...](https://cfpb.github.io/articles/seeking-clojure-developers-
to-work-on-qu/)

\- Braintree Payments - [https://speakerdeck.com/davidpick/building-a-data-
pipeline-w...](https://speakerdeck.com/davidpick/building-a-data-pipeline-
with-clojure-and-kafka)

\- Outpace

\- ViaSat / Lonocloud

\- 8th Light

\- Main Street Genome

\- FarmLogs

\- nilenso

\- BrickAlloy

\- Mastodon C

\- Nubank

\- Democracy Works

\- World Singles

\- Sonian

\- Vital Reactor -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yroKdhAt8as](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yroKdhAt8as)

\- DiligenceEngine - [http://blog.diligenceengine.com/2014/08/12/were-hiring-
for-t...](http://blog.diligenceengine.com/2014/08/12/were-hiring-for-two-new-
clojure-jobs/)

\- IB5k -
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/clojure/XMKe4v7k5g8/Hao7TuFb...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/clojure/XMKe4v7k5g8/Hao7TuFbCXIJ)

\- Listora - [https://github.com/listora](https://github.com/listora)

\- BUGS Bioscience -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/11032601](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/11032601)

\- Cognitect and Datomic of course :)

~~~
zaph0d
Alex, there is also a small company called Helpshift that's using Clojure in
production since 2009 :-)

~~~
puredanger
Thanks! I didn't have any hope of getting them all!

------
robertstutt
We use Clojure, ClojureScript and Datomic at
[https://www.cognician.com](https://www.cognician.com).

I wrote recently about our newer generation efforts here:
[http://www.stuttaford.me/2014/09/24/app-and-dev-services-
wit...](http://www.stuttaford.me/2014/09/24/app-and-dev-services-with-
trapperkeeper/)

------
jeremyh
We use Clojure in production at Shareablee with Storm.

[http://www.shareablee.com/](http://www.shareablee.com/)

------
vincentstorme
Outpace is a Clojure/CLJS shop -
[http://www.outpace.com/](http://www.outpace.com/)

------
ericn
Buy Happy is using Clojure + ClojureScript in production.

[http://buyhappy.co/](http://buyhappy.co/)

Clojure web server backend (running on Heroku). ClojureScript/Om frontend,
which connects to server with Sente.

We also have a browser extension (Chrome/Safari/Firefox) written in
ClojureScript.

------
pjlegato
We use Clojure in production to run Database Labs,
[https://www.databaselabs.io](https://www.databaselabs.io) . The account
management and billing web app is Clojure + Postgres, proxied through nginx. I
couldn't be happier with Clojure for webapps.

------
the-kenny
We ([http://bevuta.com/](http://bevuta.com/)) use ClojureScript for a front-
end project relying heavily on Om
([https://github.com/swannodette/om](https://github.com/swannodette/om))

------
cbrozefsky
ThreatGRID, now part of Cisco, uses clojure in our malware analysis and threat
intelligence platform. It's a core part of our analysis engine, which examines
all the things malware does and how to detect it on the rest of your systems.
We've built a 1980s "expert system" startup using core.logic.

It's also the core of our API service, and the UI built on top of that. We use
clojurescript extensively in the UI, and have been moving large parts of it to
Om.

It is a key technology for us, letting us build better analysis tools, faster
and more performant than other languages. We have clojure code in production
both in our SaaS offering, and shipped to many large finance, government, and
corporate customers around the world.

------
firthh
I work for ThoughtWorks and we have a number of client's who use Clojure in
production. This is one example from Australia -
[http://www.thoughtworks.com/clients/ioof](http://www.thoughtworks.com/clients/ioof)

------
mhluongo
We're using Clojure in a couple small services behind
[https://cardforcoin.com](https://cardforcoin.com) and
[https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)

------
Mikera
Silverline Mobile ([http://silverline.mobi/](http://silverline.mobi/)) uses
Clojure in production - managing data from sensors installed in the homes of
senior citizens in Singapore.

------
Mikera
We're using Clojure in production at Datacraft
([http://www.datacraft.sg](http://www.datacraft.sg)).

Main usage is on the server side: for web applications, APIs and data
analytics back ends.

------
jonase
At akvo.org we are using Clojure in production and hopefully soon also
Clojurescript.

We are using Clojure on top of existing Java functionality, and we're moving
our Ember based Dashboard over to Clojurescript/Om.

------
toxmeister
[http://devartcodefactory.com](http://devartcodefactory.com) is 100% Clojure +
Clojurescript (+ open source) and one of the few examples deployed on Google
AppEngine

------
hieronymusN
SoundCloud has Clojure in production

------
presty
I wonder how much Clojure is being used at Twitter, given that they acquired
Backtype and then open sourced Storm (as detailed by Nathan Marz)

------
yods
OpenSensors.io is a clojure & clojurescript shop

------
sunng
The backend of Leancloud.cn is built with Clojure.

------
pyritschard
paper.li is almost fully clojure. exoscale.ch runs critical infrastructure on
clojure.

walmart labs has been mentioned, the climate corporation (recently bought by
monsanto) is another well-known one.

Here in Switzerland I can count 4 others smaller companies and at least a very
big telco.

If you start counting every company relying on riemann for production
monitoring that adds quite a few :-)

------
mkw5053
DataSnap.io [http://www.datasnap.io/](http://www.datasnap.io/)

------
vanelsas
We have build a proprietary RTB bidder written in Clojure and powered by
custom machine learning algorithms. We use it for mobile customer acquistition
and retargeting services - [http://www.adgoji.com](http://www.adgoji.com)

------
puredanger
I've captured the companies listed here on a page at
[http://clojure.org/Companies](http://clojure.org/Companies) \- ping me at the
email address listed there if you'd like to be added/removed/changed.

------
gphilippart
Deutsche Bank
([http://blog.malcolmsparks.com/?p=134](http://blog.malcolmsparks.com/?p=134))

CitiGroup as well, someone who worked there told at euroclojure they have 150
Clojure developers.

------
bcambel
In Amsterdam, [http://www.adgoji.com/](http://www.adgoji.com/) and
[http://screen6.io](http://screen6.io) uses Clojure heavily.

~~~
joostdiepenmaat
Also in Amsterdam, we at [http://www.studyflow.nl/](http://www.studyflow.nl/)
have been using Clojure & ClojureScript for most of our new development.

------
jstepien
stylefruits uses Clojure almost exclusively these days.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv4slaRydRM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv4slaRydRM)

------
ciniglio
We use it at Adaptly for data processing and to build http APIs

------
heinzemann
The guys at MeeWee are using Clojure full stack. Clojure, ClojureScript and
Datomic. [https://app.meewee.com](https://app.meewee.com)

------
dwr71
iPlant Collaborative -
[http://www.iplantcollaborative.org](http://www.iplantcollaborative.org)

------
jwhitlark
Bittorrent uses both Clojure & ClojureScript in production. Has for over two
years.

